# Tiny Kidded!  tee hee *updated pic pg 2*



## helmstead (Jun 21, 2010)

and I got EXACTLY what I wanted...!!!!  yeeee!

Tiny is our 3rd fullblooded Nubian girl, and she was bred to this simply stunning tri color, moonspotted buck...and I was on pins and needles hoping for a little girl...

AND...

TA DA!






She's a keeper!  

AND...there were two in there, we also got this Doberman buckling!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 21, 2010)

Whooo, she's purty! 

eta, he's nice too....but she's just WOW.  Congrats.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm so happy Tiny delivered!  She's just like Wyatt.  Congrats!!!


----------



## tiffanyh (Jun 22, 2010)

That is a BEAUTIFUL doe....LIttle boy is cute too, but she is stunning.


----------



## Mea (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow !!!   Verrrryy  Nice !!!    


  ( both of them !!)


----------



## goat lady (Jun 22, 2010)

Congrats....  I love her coloring.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 22, 2010)

I bet she's a keeper!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 22, 2010)

They are both beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## lolalucy (Jun 22, 2010)

They are adorable!  Especially the little doeling.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## chandasue (Jun 22, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Jun 22, 2010)

I just love the spots. They both of beautiful.


----------



## Kerrid (Jun 22, 2010)

Love her!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow! She is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jun 22, 2010)

she is so pretty!!!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh My GOODNESS! awesome!


----------



## jlbpooh (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## mossyStone (Jun 22, 2010)

awwwww so cute!
  congrats!!!!!

Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## helmstead (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is TaDa coming on 3 mos old


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 2, 2010)

WOW!  She is certainly turning into a beautiful young lady.   They grow up so fast don't they?


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Sep 2, 2010)

She is still the prettiest goat that I have ever seen!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, she is looking great!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Sep 2, 2010)

She is so pretty!! I love those spots!!

She reminds me of of the story of Jacob and his goats from Genesis 30:31-35.


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Sep 2, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 2, 2010)

I like how level she is through the chine.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 2, 2010)

She even stands like a Diva Princess, head up, front foot out and chest out.  Purty!


----------



## RedStickLA (Sep 3, 2010)

She is beautiful Kate!


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Sep 3, 2010)

I missed the first pics. She certainly is gorgeous!

I am a total amateur at goat genetics and coloring, but her body color looks like the sire of two of mine, and was reportedly from great milking lines. The does I did see there would seem to confirm it. My buckling is out of that buck. While not so heavily spotted (and in fact his background is brown) he DOES have a number of spots.  

Just beautiful, beautiful markings. I love the name Ta-Da!  She is very well named. Nice girl!!!


----------

